# Any handgun hunters?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be using my Ruger .454 equipped w/ a Burris 1.5-3 power scope.

My ammo of choice is 240 grain Winchester Silvertip, I ahve used 300 grain Hornaday, but found out that it goes straight through w/ out mushrooming.

My dad just got a real nice Thompson Center .45-70 that he'll be using. The gun doesnt come w/ sights (scope only) so he sent it to Thompson Center & they put a real nice set of sights on. The total cost was only $40.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet... i need to start playin at your house more often.lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont deer hunt with handguns..However since fishing has been so poor I am going to hunt this fall..Starting with squirrel season..I also have the first two days of deer gun season off..Maybe we can get together Bryan?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a Ruger Super Blackhawk with a 10.5" barrel. I use 240 Grain Hollowpoint. Took one with it last yr.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Goes from year to year for me,if I do use a handgun it is my Taurus 480


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon, how have you liked your Ruger .454? I fell in love with the Freedom Arms .454 Casull years ago, but I just can't justify the $1400, seeing how I seldom gun hunt. If I ever do decide to by a hunting handgun, the Ruger .454 may be it.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you think this gun would be overkill?  

http://www.swfirearms.vista.com/store/index.php3?cat=293531&item=831458&sw_activeTab=1

Holly Cow, this is some kinda handgun!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I really like my Ruger. It can be a bit much to handle w/ the 300 grain, but isnt bad w/ the 240. 

I tell ya decen gun, I knwo a guy that bought a Magnum Research .45-70 revovler! Bubba, you've seen it havent you? (Butch's gun)


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

good lord that thing is a hog leg lol. i think i`m gonna try to go and get one with the 243 this year ...maybe!


----------



## saugeye (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a T/C Contender .44 Mag 300 gr. XTP w/ 21.2 gr. of H110. Have taken many deer with my T/C great to see other handgunners out there.
Mike


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have always thought about it. What does anyone have to say about the effectiveness of a .357mag? Currently that is the only handgun I have that is legal for deer here in Ohio. I have yet to experiment with any hunting loads for it, and quite frankly need more range time in before I get serious about it. 

 OR...will I just have to buy a new handgun?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad got a nice 10 pt several years ago w/ his. 110 yards using Black Talons.

** Before anyone says anything, I DO NOT recomend using any hand gun & trying a 100 yard shot. He was lucky plain & simple **


----------



## Smallie Chaser (May 17, 2004)

Smith&Wesson model 29 with a 8 3/8" barrel...factory scope mounts with a 4X Leupold...then a Smith&Wesson model 586 with a 8 3/8" barrel..factory scope mounts and a 4X Burris...or a Smith&Wesson 25-5 with a 8 3/8" barrel..open sighted, 44 Mag, 357 Mag and 45LC respectively...sold a Smith&Wesson 657 Classic Hunter 41 Mag about a year back.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Any of you guys see a Leinad 410/45LC double barrel pistol ? 11 inch barrels. Can you use it for deer season in Ohio ?...........Thanks.......Rich


----------



## Smallie Chaser (May 17, 2004)

Sorry I havent seen one...not really familiar with that model.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I mounted my Burris 2X scope on my Ruger .454 Sunday. Straight out of the box the scope was 3 inches to the left of the bullseye @ 25 yards, probally had more to do w/ luck that anything else.

The bad thing is that it doesnt look like I'll be getting any time other than the last 2 days (maybe) of gun season off. So I'll have to use the cross bow.


----------

